# help brakes are dead. desparate, bled em to death.



## nissanpimp (Nov 13, 2003)

Hey, i need some help with my brakes, okay heres the story. A couple days ago i was changing out the rear brakes, got it all done and thought hey why not bleed the brakes too. went upon doing it and now all my brakes are like dead. they work but i got to constantly pump my brakes to get it going, if i just imediatly step on the brakes, it goes all the way to the ground and barely if at all starts to kinda lock up. i tried bleeding it like 3 times all around-starting with the passanger rear, driver rear, passenger front, and then driver front. And all with the same results, mushy no brake feel. What's going on here...is there a certain method you gotta do with the 240's. please help, is this commen, something broken??? just for info:91 240sx, super hicas, anti lock brakes.HELP!!!!


----------



## wes (Apr 30, 2002)

I am not familiar with the ABS unit on the 240's but did you get air in the ABS system? I have bled my S2000 out before but it's ABS unit is totally different. My only thoughts is that there is still air in the system, did you allow the MC to empty while bleeding?


----------



## gspot (Oct 29, 2002)

If you let the master cylinder go dry then you have air in the system that will only come out by bleeding the MC first. Basically, you unhook the lines going out of the MC and run lines from those outlets back into the MC. Fill with fluid and then pump until you see no more air bubbles. You can buy a cheap kit at the parts store to do this or bend up you own lines. Hook the brake lines back up and bleed the system normally.


----------

